# 22 ammo



## jmshar (Jul 9, 2011)

Was in Fin Feather Fur today, 3/6/2016 Belden Village, and their shelve was full of all different rounds of 22 LR..... It was the most 22LR that I have seen for a very long time... Price was $12.99 a box of 100 hollow point varmint which isn't terrible in today's world... They had several different kinds available too.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

It's starting to be easier to find.
Cabelas Online has 100 Remington Golden bullet for $9.99 Winchester 22LR 100 for $8.49. Federal 50 for $5.49 All in stock.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Midway had it for $33.30 for a box of 555 last week. .06 per round


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Today $17.42 for the federal 325 pack....


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

M R DUCKS said:


> Today $17.42 for the federal 325 pack....


Where?


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Did that on purpose.....
Walmart Rome-Hilliard Road......Hilliard/West side of Columbus.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

M R DUCKS said:


> Did that on purpose.....
> Walmart Rome-Hilliard Road......Hilliard/West side of Columbus.


Was in a couple Walmarts and they had the basic plinking stuff.


----------

